# Lelit Grace



## barrybigtoe (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi all!

I have just ordered a Grace which will be delivered in a few days and I have some questions that I cannot find the answer for in the manual or on YouTube/forums.

Can the pre-infusion time be changed on the Grace model via the LCC?

Is there anything I should know before using for the first time (specific to this machine)

I will slowly buy accessories such as new baskets in time but I noticed it comes with a plastic tamper. Any recommendations on a 57mm tamper? Or should I just go straight for a 57.3mm save buying twice?

Any help would be great thank you.


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Congrats on the Grace, looks like a great machine.

Pre-infusion locked at 3 seconds. I just asked that very question and if the answer frustrates you, perhaps worth letting Lelit know to persuade them to fix it.



blazz said:


> yes its 3 seconds - probably artificially limiting so they can make the Victoria/Mara/Bianca stand out more. I use the steam knob to extend the time to anything I like and apply the pressure gradually.


----------

